# Modifying recipes.



## Adephi (14/3/19)

I got a question regarding the ethics of diy. 

If I take a recipe and change it somewhat and then share my modified recipe, will the original mixer be offended? Even if I do give credit.

Or will it be better to discuss it with the mixer through pm first?

Our mixing comunity is really open and don't mind giving credit where it is due. This is just a question to build on that gentleman's agreement that we have on this part of the hobby.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/3/19)

I've seen it a few places where people state its a modified recipe from another and give links/reference/acknowledgment to the original creator. I don't think there would be a problem as they were already willing to share the recipe in the first place. As long as credit is given where it's due

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (15/3/19)

Adephi said:


> I got a question regarding the ethics of diy.
> 
> If I take a recipe and change it somewhat and then share my modified recipe, will the original mixer be offended? Even if I do give credit.
> 
> ...



No problem. DIY'ers do it all the time. Just give credit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (15/3/19)

Adephi said:


> I got a question regarding the ethics of diy.
> 
> If I take a recipe and change it somewhat and then share my modified recipe, will the original mixer be offended? Even if I do give credit.
> 
> ...



The ethical thing to do is give credit.
Most DIY'ers are all about sharing as long as the recipe is not used for commercial gain etc etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786 (15/3/19)

Adephi said:


> the original mixer be offended


I personally do not mix for making money, and I do so to make it to my preference. When I share a recipe, its because I want to get an opinion. If I use someone's recipe, id say so, and explain the personal changes id make to suit my needs. That's the point of it being DIY. I don't think we need permission for everything like that, as its silly to feel that you would need permission to share a modified recipe. Its missing the entire point of development, and benefit by sharing knowledge unreservedly.

When a company/person however does it for financial gain without the developers consent, that is stealing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/3/19)

Yes, as per above comments and to add another dimension = if there is no commercial gain...
It will not be acceptable to modify an original recipe and then sell/commercialize the recipe without discussing this with the creator.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

I wonder how many of our local juices are just recipes taken off known DIY sites? I suppose it is bound to happen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## takatatak (9/7/19)

@Rude Rudi, what's your take on building a recipe based on components of other recipes, making additions and modifications and then commercialising that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/7/19)

takatatak said:


> @Rude Rudi, what's your take on building a recipe based on components of other recipes, making additions and modifications and then commercialising that?



Guess it depends on the degree of modifications as such..... couple a months ago when i was ploughing through @method1 podcast, it was mentioned how a shop took a diy recipe and released it as there own juice and when they got called out on it, they added a minute amount of passion fruit to the original recipe to cover their backsides if my faulty memory serves me correct...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/7/19)

takatatak said:


> @Rude Rudi, what's your take on building a recipe based on components of other recipes, making additions and modifications and then commercialising that?



Pretty much the same as the views expressed a few posts up. Yes, MANY (more than you would expect) current commercial juices are recipes 'copied' from ATF, ELR, etc and simply resold under a new name and brand. 
Although the public have no clue that that this is not the brand's OG recipe, I do not think they really care as they are none the wiser. DIY'ers and other commercial juice makers will know whether a juice is a straight DIY recipe copy as 'we' are familiar with the most popular recipes.
It is morally not the right thing to do but morals are generality out the window when one can profit form another's 'hard work'.

If you are basing a commercial juice on someone else's idea/recipe, the right thing to do is to tell the original creator and inform him of your intentions to commercialise same, negotiate a fee/royalty, etc. This, alas, rarely happens...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------

